# iphone voicemail on rogers



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

Never mind. Its working now  
I phoned myself from a landline and it seemed to unjam it....


Ok so I picked up an 8gb iphone last weekend and used the turbo sim method to unlock. I now have a voice mail sitting there. Should I be able to retrieve by hitting the voicemail button? When I do, nothing happens? Do I have to reprogram the phone to pick up voice mail on Rogers? TIA.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Yes.



How, isn't the VM number stored on the sim?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## pieterknispel (Sep 15, 2007)

Viffer, can I clarify that you bought a US iPhone and unlocked it? Was there anyway to turn off EDGE to avoid crazy data rates? Let me know when you have a chance, Id appreciate it!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

My voicemail worked without any settings adjustments after I did the tsim unlock. 

Re: edge
just change the APN settings whenever you don't want edge or better yet, dont change the default. Edge won't work out of the box unless you enter Roger's APN.


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

HowEver said:


> No.


It's not stored on the phone.


----------



## trader (Sep 18, 2007)

*voicemail problem*

i also got an iphone and I'm having trouble with my voicemail. i'm on the FIDO network and on thefirst day I got the phone, if I didn't answer the call my voicemail would pick up. Now the phone just keeps ringing until thefido message comes on saying that one can asnwers right now. Does anyone have any ideas or suggstions. I really need my voicemail to work during the day.

Thanks


----------



## djtrip (Mar 9, 2004)

trader said:


> i also got an iphone and I'm having trouble with my voicemail. i'm on the FIDO network and on thefirst day I got the phone, if I didn't answer the call my voicemail would pick up. Now the phone just keeps ringing until thefido message comes on saying that one can asnwers right now. Does anyone have any ideas or suggstions. I really need my voicemail to work during the day.
> 
> Thanks


I'm using an iPhone in Vancouver and my voicemail seems to work fine. I know that modmyiphone.com has a posting about how to fix this issue.


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm not having any trouble with voicemail on mine other than the Phone icon having a blank red circle that I can't clear.

I'm loving this iPhone and it works fabulously on Rogers.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok guys, I couldn't get my Voicemail on Rogers to work either. Then I called and got the voicemail retieval number from technical support. I'm in Toronto so it's: +1-416-357-3229.

So all I did was key in: *5005*86*+14163573229# and dialed. Now it works!

To dial the "+" just tap and hold "0"

I hope it works for you like it did for me!


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

MacGenius said:


> I'm not having any trouble with voicemail on mine other than the Phone icon having a blank red circle that I can't clear.


The circle will pop up whenever the iPhone is either reset, or brought back from Airplane Mode. It will also sometimes come up if you've been out of coverage for an extended period of time (ie, in the Toronto subway system).

With Rogers, the only way to actually clear it is to leave yourself a voicemail message and then erase it again. This causes the Rogers network to send out a "No Voicemail Messages" notification to the phone, which then clears the red dot.

Once you've done that, it should work normally to notify you of new voicemail messages until you actually restart the phone or go back into and out of Airplane Mode again.


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

g.c.87 said:


> Ok guys, I couldn't get my Voicemail on Rogers to work either. Then I called and got the voicemail retieval number from technical support. I'm in Toronto so it's: +1-416-357-3229.
> 
> So all I did was key in: *5005*86*+14163573229# and dialed. Now it works!
> 
> ...


That did it for me too, thanks.:clap:


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Hmm,

I had moved my SIM over from my Blackberry and didn't to anything to reset the Voice Mail information. I expected that I would have to reset it but I tried it first and it worked fine without any modifications.

The SIM I have was brand new back in July. I wonder if there is a newer type of SIM that does store the local voice mail information.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually, most SIM cards _do_ store the voicemail information, but it depends on whether your old _phone_ actually writes it to the SIM card or not when it's received from the cellular network.

Normally, when you sign up for voicemail service, Rogers sends out a notification to update the voicemail number. Some phones will ignore this completely, others will use it to populate their own voicemail field, and some will also update it onto the SIM card itself.

Further, some phones will take whatever voicemail number you enter on the phone manually and write that to the SIM card. Some users have therefore had success with programming their voicemail number in on a Nokia phone, for example, and then moving their SIM card to their iPhone.

Entering the code specified earlier in this thread is the most reliable method, however, since it's basically a direct command to write the voicemail number onto the SIM card.


----------



## djeddiej (Sep 19, 2007)

*Hopefully you got it to work by now...*



trader said:


> i also got an iphone and I'm having trouble with my voicemail. i'm on the FIDO network and on thefirst day I got the phone, if I didn't answer the call my voicemail would pick up. Now the phone just keeps ringing until thefido message comes on saying that one can asnwers right now. Does anyone have any ideas or suggstions. I really need my voicemail to work during the day.
> 
> Thanks


I have not read the rest of the thread yet, but I have it running under fido with voicemail. Only thing is, I have tested EDGE and it seems slow or not even working, so I just stick to wifi for most instances. But the phone should work fine.


----------

